

Ask HN: Business co-founder - devsri1997

I am a hacker who is looking for a business co-founder (with skills in BD, distribution, marketing etc).  I am building a deep linking related solution (connecting URLs w&#x2F; mobile apps)<p>I know HN may not be the right place...but figured if a business person is hanging out in HN, there is a high chance of us getting along well.  Email address is in my handle.
======
macguyver
I couldn't find your email. Do you want to send me an email? See my handle.

